# darts final - adams or chisnall



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

who's watching this tonight? (bbc2 @ 5:45). martin adams vs dave chisnall. after seeing chisnall hit a 164 outshot in the semi final, i would'nt bet against him






(about 4 minutes in) 
and wining the match with a 121 outshot too


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

wasnt watching but am now :thumb:


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

i will go for chisnall he has nothing to lose tbh.


----------



## amcfad (May 22, 2009)

Hope chizzy wins ! i've never liked that wolfie, he looks like he needs a good scrub.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Wolfie hit a 170 check out just now....Go Wolf Man :thumb:

4 - 2 in sets to Wolfie at the moment

(personally, I ain't that bothered who wins - I think they both come across as nice people)


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I've been lookon so forward to this! Can't play darts but I find it so relaxing to watch


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

come on chissy,


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

What's the prize money these days ?


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Phil the power would thrash either of these guys IMO


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

LiveWire88 said:


> Phil the power would thrash either of these guys IMO


Where is he, just out off question ?

OMG : update - 4 all, in sets !!


----------



## chappo (Jan 7, 2010)

Kriminal said:


> What's the prize money these days ?


in this tornament about 50 quid, lol


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Kriminal said:


> Where is he, just out off question ?
> 
> OMG : update - 4 all, in sets !!


More than likley sat in front of the TV thinking how much better he is at darts!!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

chappo said:


> in this tornament about 50 quid, lol


Phwoar !....that'll buy a round for both players and their wifes then


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

well done wolfie 
£100k plus £3k for taking out the highest out shot of the tournent (170)


----------



## robbo83 (Nov 22, 2008)

I reckon Adams will win it


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

robbo83 said:


> I reckon Adams will win it


er, he did


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

LiveWire88 said:


> Phil the power would thrash either of these guys IMO


He laughs at 170 finishes:lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> He laughs at 170 finishes:lol:


Pah!....Wolfie HOOOoooowls :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> He laughs at 170 finishes:lol:


just missed out on a second one as well iirc


----------

